# EGO Sprayer?



## Scorched (Oct 27, 2020)

*Warning*This tool may damage your battery*

I wanted a battery operated backpack sprayer and knew my well taken care of ego batteries would be a convenient power source, so I decided to make one.
*WARNING* This tool may damage your battery because it does not have a low voltage shutoff. Maybe someone here will educate me on how to add one. But that said, I have found that after one hour of continues spraying the battery (2.5ah) tank meter is still on full charge. So if you build this, just keep an eye on the power level. I got on OfferUp and bought a ego battery charger($15), and a backpack sprayer($25). I bought a power converter ($17) 48v-12v. Yes ego batts are 56v, but most the 48v power converters are rated to 60v, works fine and runs cool. Pump 1.2gpm 35psi ($29). Strip down Pump Sprayer. Open the charger and remove contents. The charger has labeling for plus and negative wires. The charger back is attached to metal rod with existing sprayer allen bolts and one bolt through tank. Wire converter and superglue switch to side of charger. Drill and add three stainless bolts to hold front charger panel to rear panel. Epoxy was used to seal the bolt of the back plate and hole from removed hand pump. Cut and add two sections of 3/8 tubing. Pump is attached with zip ties to front panel. The battery sits snugly in charger. The design is definitely not the lightest, but its fun to put ego's to work, and sprays very well, no more pumping!


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

That is genius.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

That's a strong first post


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ingenious.


----------



## Scorched (Oct 27, 2020)

Long time lurker, buddy spurred me to post.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just a thought for anyone wanting to do something like this, but not invested in the Ego platform...

You could use something like this DeWalt Battery Adapter - or similar for whatever power tool system you already have.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. Made for Milwaukee, Makita, and Ryobi.


----------

